# what about direct to substrate printers?(3D objects)



## n66x (May 22, 2009)

*what about direct to substrate printers?(real objects)*

I apologize if this is in the wrong category but I couldn't find a more appropriate category...

I was wondering what are the options out there for direct to substrate printers that work for various differently shaped small objects..
I've read about LOGOJET but it seems that the software is a little "cheap looking" and the printers do not seem to print the color white...
LogoJet, Add personalization to any product with Inkjet ball printing system
LogoJet

I'm looking for something that prints white and might have a scanning option so you can be sure of exactly the position and measurements the digital media will be printed onto the surface...
I'm more interested in small machines for small objects in the size of a normal printer but can be bigger...

I need to print onto squeezable vinyl round surfaced object and I'm afraid any of the heat transfer techniques might damage this particular surface so I"m looking for other options...

any feedback would be appreciated,
thank you,


----------



## casperboy77 (May 20, 2009)

I know this topic is a little old... 



> and the printers do not seem to print the color white...


I have yet to see a direct to substrate printer that prints white ink. 



> I need to print onto squeezable vinyl round surfaced object and I'm afraid any of the heat transfer techniques might damage this particular surface so I"m looking for other options...


If you mean like stress balls and such but with white ink then you might want to look into a pad printer.



> I was wondering what are the options out there for direct to substrate printers that work for various differently shaped small objects..


LogoJet (www.logojet.com) 
DirectJet (www.directcolorsystems.com)
PromoJet (www.inkcups.com)
HiCDD 3D Printer (www.hicdd.com)

Just a note: We actually have a direct to substrate printer and it is absolutely phenomenal! You can tend to think of the ink kind of like a machine printing with a Sharpie marker.

Good Luck, if you haven't already found your answer.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I bought a logojet and im not happy with it at all. Had nothing but problems from the day I got it.


----------



## mbrowniehoo (Mar 30, 2016)

Absolutely the worst product I've ever purchased. Stay away from Logojet. 1 1/2 years of absolute problems.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

what printer did you have? what problems?


----------



## MikeMikelson (Mar 13, 2017)

Stay away from Logojet. We have had a Logojet UV2400 over 2 years now and it is the worst printer. If it works, it is good, but it seems like something goes wrong every other week and you constantly need repair and parts. If you don't use the printer for 3 days, the ink dries up in tubes and destroys your head, so every Friday or if you know it won't be used for a few days you have to push the ink back. Parts are expensive and need to be changed regularly.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

I have had several people contact me that have bought logojet printers wanting to share stories, All same the same thing have had nothing but issues with them. I should have known since most of the videos on their youtube page are on how to repair the machines. It was a $10,000 lesson learned.


----------

